# Ageless mother f**kers



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Lucy Liu is one of the most beautiful woman in the world.

Jonny Depp is not cool, unless he's acting.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

J-Lo :yum:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Gwen looks younger in 2012.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*You're forgetting Pharrel.

Him from some time ago:





Him now:




*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sade is flawless.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LETS USE RICH PEOPLE WHO CAN AFFORD HAIR, SURGERY AND MAKE UP ARTISTS TO SHOW JUST HOW NATURALLY YOUNG LOOKING SOME PEOPLE ARE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow....nice to age gracefully, huh?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> LETS USE RICH PEOPLE WHO CAN AFFORD HAIR, SURGERY AND MAKE UP ARTISTS TO SHOW JUST HOW NATURALLY YOUNG LOOKING SOME PEOPLE ARE


Yeah. All these people get face lifts.

Gwen Stefani got an OBVIOUS nose job too.

Oh and people don't really age THAT much in 10 years. Depp does look pretty much the same though lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rob Lowe is completely natural. He works out a lot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The GOAT doesn't seem to age :austin

To my eyes anyways


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Plus Lowe can't afford a face lift with a govt job.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> Lucy Liu is one of the most beautiful woman in the world.
> 
> Jonny Depp is not cool, unless he's acting.



I don't know who I like better or who looks better, Lucy Liu or Lisa Ling. Who do you prefer?

But Licy Liu has a great 44 year old body!


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Meh, low quality photos plus top quality make-up can make anyone look that way. 

Also that Ian McKellen example was laughable. Only 5 years between the photos and he did look older.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kurt Cobain looks the exact same now as he did ten years ago


8*D


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Avril Lavigne never seems to age either


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

John Stamos?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CurryKingDH said:


> Avril Lavigne never seems to age either


lets wait until she hits 30 before we start saying that

also:


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

What about Will Smith? that guy does not fucking age at all lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Emmanuel Lewis still looks like a kid.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

A lot of them look younger now than they did 10 year's ago.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

1992 (19 years old)









2013 (40 years old)











21 year difference


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> A lot of them look younger now than they did 10 year's ago.


Plastic surgery?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> 21 year difference


I don't know if you remember the album before his most recent one, he was running around with a face full of fillers though. And you could tell. His face looked swollen, the work was so bad.

His botox man is just lighter handed now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I don't know if you remember the album before his most recent one, he was running around with a face full of fillers though. And you could tell. His face looked swollen, the work was so bad.
> 
> His botox man is just lighter handed now.


He said in an interview that the drugs and food he kept eating didn't help at all, and his face was all messed up because of it. Good thing he's clean now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Eminem, I'd teabag his sack over and over again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah. All these people get face lifts.
> 
> Gwen Stefani got an OBVIOUS nose job too.
> 
> Oh and people don't really age THAT much in 10 years. Depp does look pretty much the same though lol.


Will Smith is a good example though, this is like a 25 year difference


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

lol Some even look younger.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Try guess this women's age right now.




























She's 43.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> Try guess this women's age right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was close, thought 40



Jack D. Ripper said:


> lets wait until she hits 30 before we start saying that
> 
> also:


I take your Reeves and raise you a Nic Cage


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Try guess this women's age right now.
> 
> She's 43.


Isn't that the japanese fashion model masako mizutani?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep that's the person mate i'm 18 and I looks older


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ No way is she 43 :lmao. That is amazing. She could easily pull of being a school kid if she wanted too. 

But Yeah Will Smith is probably the best example of this. Guy looks virtually no different from the early 90's. Hell even Robert downey jr looks younger.

Edit 

Just saw a pic that Japanese chick and apparently her daughter










Amazing


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't look a day above 25 imo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't forget Jay-Z


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> ^ No way is she 43 :lmao. That is amazing. She could easily pull of being a school kid if she wanted too.
> 
> But Yeah Will Smith is probably the best example of this. Guy looks virtually no different from the early 90's. Hell even Robert downey jr looks younger.
> 
> ...


Yeah the only difference is that he has a few more gray hairs. I mean he looked pretty much the same from MIB 1 and 2 as he did in 3.

Edit-Holy crap she looks younger than her daughter.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The best example is Jared Leto, motherfucker is 41 and still looks likes he's 24
Then









and now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I mean its all relative. Not a whoole lot changes in between 30 and 40. And certainly not a whole lot between like 25 and 35.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

wonder how much money got poured into these facials?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Have we forgotten Morgan Freeman. His agelessness has become a running gag.*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Christie Brinkley, age 59 will be 60 next Feb, milf!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The wonders of plastic surgery...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

will smith still looks exactly the same.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Another asian super woman..
OMG


















































Guess how old?
.
.


Spoiler:  Jung Da Yeon's age



Date of Birth: Nov 27, 1966


.
.
.
.
She looks like a 17 year old!


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

punkaholic, all 3 of your pics have already been posted.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wow! I think I want to marry an Asian, she would never look old!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jennifer Anniston. :mark:

Although her forehead has a line, so she has aged, but because she's a girl and has a lot of money like pretty much all of these people, her aging doesn't show too much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lifestyles of the rich & famous.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll say Paul McCartney looks pretty decent and hasn't changed at all in 10 years. Heck for me, I think he looks better in today's age than he has 10 years ago.

In 2003,










In 2013,


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

Jennifer Aniston looks better now , imo.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Its amazing what botox can do


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

^Have you not seen all the millionaire entertainers that still look like death on legs, even with the money? Anti aging technologies alone cannot give these results! imo these people are blessed genetically.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Dib said:


> Another asian super woman..
> OMG
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like Mila from Dead or Alive 5


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Lucy Liu :ass :ass :ass 

No secret Asians have ageless bodies.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dib said:


> Another asian super woman..
> OMG
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 


ME WANT ASIANS


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)




----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Michaela Strachan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the chick I was trying so hard to remember, think she was dating Ashton Kutcher at one point



>


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Mean FUCKING Gene

Dude has looked the same age since 1984


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Plastic surgery, M******UCKERS!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Lifestyles of the rich & famous.


That reminds me of this.. :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

And...


----------



## gothic_hobbit (Aug 27, 2007)

obby said:


> Kurt Cobain looks the exact same now as he did ten years ago
> 
> 
> 8*D


----------



## gothic_hobbit (Aug 27, 2007)

That Japanese chick has had surgery.

Where are her moles ?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Javier Zanetti has hardly aged at all. This is his photo most seasons since 1995. Best image I could get to show is nonexistent aging.










Hard to believe he's 40 in August. The man who's 39, looks 29 and still plays like he's 19. Seriously, he's been Inter's best player for most of this season.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Javier Zanetti has hardly aged at all. This is his photo most seasons since 1995. Best image I could get to show is nonexistent aging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Johnny Depp just gets better with age.

Also Jennifer Connelly deserves a shout.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Because it was his birthday yesterday:











A lot of the Japanese men in the gaming industry look ridiculously young.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Gwen Stefani. Oh she is fit.


----------

